# New Departure rear hub...which is correct for an early 50's Western Flyer Super?



## bdt91 (May 3, 2011)

Ok guys, here we go again...I need to call on the experts out there.  I am doing a restoration on my Dad's childhood bike...a 1951 Western Flyer Super.  I have several New Departure rear hubs but was unaware until tonight that these things vary in width...meaning from left side to right side, not in diameter.  One hub has a deeper channel for the bearings to sit in on both sides.  The one with the deeper channels is also wider, edge to edge.  I guess I thought all along that a Model D was a Model D...other than a difference in sprockets or the badge(?)  Can someone fill me in on this and more importantly, let me know which is correct for my Super?  Thanks and see pics!

Brad


----------



## curtis odom (May 4, 2011)

My hubs are all the wide body versions. I have a collection of factory cut-away hubs that I used for CAD modeling, you can see from the pictures that they are all wide versions.


----------



## bdt91 (May 5, 2011)

Great exploded view there!  I wonder if the wide and narrow versions were interchangeable or if one if pre and one is post war or?  Someone must know which is the version I should use for a 1951 bicycle...  thanks!


----------



## curtis odom (May 5, 2011)

Looking at the parts at the very least you would need narrower dust covers to use the narrow hub shell.


----------



## pedaling pete (May 6, 2011)

I have a couple supers with Bendix 36-13 3 flag on B  on brake arm with screw oil cap. Will post NEW DEPARTURE TOMORROW PEDALING PETE


----------



## pedaling pete (May 7, 2011)

The 2 supers I have that the tank screws screw into other tank half have Bendix. The 2 supers that have front screw into tank and rear screw through both tank halves have new departure. Do you have paint code?  Will take coasters apart tomorrow and measure. Pedaling Pete


----------



## elginkid (May 7, 2011)

Perhaps the wider is mated to the later ND D brake arm, and the narrower to the earlier D brake arm?


----------



## curtis odom (May 7, 2011)

Possibly?
After saying all my hubs were the wider version I had to overhaul one of a bike today, this bike is a 1942 Columbia and the hub was the narrow version with the early brake arm. I had to replace many of the internal parts and they were all interchangeable.


----------



## pedaling pete (May 8, 2011)

Both of mine are narrow. I would slide hub into rear drops and see which fits.Rear drops are a bitch to spread. I have a late 40s flyer that has wide but has strraight spring strut.


----------



## bdt91 (May 9, 2011)

Dad's Super is a 1951 or 52...it had New Departure but the original hub, rear wheel had long since disappeared.  I bought a restored ND 28-hole hub from Memory Lane yrs ago...its the narrow one in my pics- but as you can see, the chrome has gotten to where it should be rechromed.  The rear tank screw on dad's tanks do not go all the way through-  I always wondered what that variation meant.  Pete, I think you were the one I was discussing correct handlebars for this bike with.  You have several boys and girls Supers, yes?  Does anyone here have a NOS ND narrow rear hub shell they would sell? -Brad


----------



## bdt91 (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone know how many individual brake discs go in a Model D New Departure rear hub?  Are there 17 or?
Thanks...just want to make sure I've got everything in there prior to putting it together!

Brad


----------

